# (II) Temperatura Máxima em Março de 2011



## AnDré (28 Fev 2011 às 01:21)

Qual a Temperatura Máxima registada no mês de Março de 2011, numa estação oficial em *Portugal Continental* e *Ilhas*?

-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:

(I) Temperatura Mínima em Março de 2011
(III) Precipitação máxima em Março de 2011


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2011 às 01:25)

Votei entre os 30.1ºC e os 32.0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2011 às 01:40)

26,1ºC a 28,0ºC


----------



## David sf (28 Fev 2011 às 07:40)

24,1 a 26,0 graus.


----------



## vitamos (28 Fev 2011 às 09:16)

30,1 a 32ºC... Lá para o fim do mês.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2011 às 09:30)

30 a 34ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2011 às 11:04)

30,1ºC a 32,0ºC, no Alentejo


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Fev 2011 às 12:49)

24.1ºC a 26ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2011 às 12:54)

30,1ºC a 32,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (28 Fev 2011 às 13:57)

Duvido que passe deste intervalo, mas se passar não será no Continente, mas sim no Arquipélago da Madeira.
*26,1ºC a 28,0ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Fev 2011 às 16:43)

28,1ºC a 30,0ºC


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2011 às 17:43)

30,1ºC a 32,0ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (28 Fev 2011 às 19:18)

*24,1°C a 26,0°C*


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2011 às 20:10)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todas as temperaturas entre os *24,1ºC* e os *26,0ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2011 às 20:41)

28,1ºC a 30,0ºC.


----------



## dahon (28 Fev 2011 às 20:46)

28,1ºC a 30,0ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Mar 2011 às 02:51)

*26,1ºC a 28,0ºC*


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Mar 2011 às 12:32)

30,1ºC a 32,0ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Mar 2011 às 13:15)

Um bom dia de sol e 28,1ºC a 30,0ºC!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mar 2011 às 14:39)

28.1ºC a 30.0ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Mar 2011 às 20:42)

24,1ºC a 26,0ºC , algures no Alentejo, na Madeira ou então no interior leste do Algarve.


----------



## squidward (1 Mar 2011 às 20:44)

de 28ºC a 30ºC


----------



## MSantos (1 Mar 2011 às 22:30)

*24,1ºC a 26,0ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (1 Mar 2011 às 22:44)

>= 32,1ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Mar 2011 às 14:00)

E com este calor, 8 membros foram derretidos das votações.
Será que passaremos dos 28ºC este mês? Não percam as próximas actualizações, porque eu... também não.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Mar 2011 às 14:10)

Eu ja fui derretido


----------



## David sf (20 Mar 2011 às 17:18)

26,2ºC em Monção. Deverá ser a máxima mais alta do mês, as perspectivas apontam para descida progressiva das temperaturas ao longo da semana.


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2011 às 13:12)

Ontem, pelo menos a EMA de Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha), ultrapassou os 27,5ºC, embora penso que não tenha chegado aos 28ºC.

Vamos ter de esperar pelo relatório do IM para confirmar os valores.


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2011 às 19:57)

AnDré disse:


> Ontem, pelo menos a EMA de Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha), ultrapassou os 27,5ºC, embora penso que não tenha chegado aos 28ºC.
> 
> Vamos ter de esperar pelo relatório do IM para confirmar os valores.



No boletim de Março não há nenhuma referência ao valor da temperatura máxima. Sendo assim vamos considerar como válido para esta sondagem a máxima de Álcacer do Sal (Barrosinha), de ~27,8ºC.

Sendo assim o intervalo vencedor é: 26,1ºC a 28,0ºC.

E volta a ganhar a maioria. 
ac_cernax, aikkoset, ALBIMETEO, algarvio1980, amarusp, João Soares, Mário Barros, meteo, Roque, stormy


----------

